# meat in smoker coming out black



## black greasy (Jan 8, 2016)

looking at all the comments, people aren't describing the problem properly.  The meat is cooking fine, but somewhere in the process, a black slimy film is developing on the meat.  I have two smokers, one you can control the vents at the top and the bottom and the other, no control.  The one with no control of changing the venting, I have never had this issue.  The one where I can control the vents at the bottom and the top, the meats come out black and slimy.  Again, the actual cooking of the meats comes out great, but the black slime is quite messy when eating and part of me says this can't be healthy.  I feel it is an issue with the vents.  Partly can be the wood chip pan but still think it has something to do with the venting.  I guess I just open up the top more and let it go???  Any thoughts to this issue now remembering it has nothing to do with the done-ness or bark of the meat.


----------



## joe black (Jan 8, 2016)

As far as I am concerned, along with many, many others, the exhaust vent is only to keep rain out when you're not using the smoker.  Seriously, always keep the top vent fully open.  I rarely even close the FB dampers unless I'm wanting to cook with a really low heat.

If you are getting slimey black smoke, the only reason is poor air flow.  Another reason could possibly be wet or green wood.  If the wood is not igniting properly, it will produce an excess of smoke that is due to incomplete combustion.  

Try a cook with all of the vents wide open and well seasoned, dry wood.  It's best to control the heat with the size of the fire.  This is why you have better heat management with your cooker that has no controls.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## black greasy (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you for the help!  Will try this weekend.


----------



## bfilipowski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds like creosote. Usually caused by poor airflow in my experience.


----------

